# Sub-Zero Glove/Mitt Recommendations



## roosterchaser (Oct 3, 2011)

Figured you guys would be the ones to talk to about late season, cold, cold hunting gear. I am having trouble finding a pair of good late season mitts or gloves... Ones that keep your hands warm on the full moon, -5 degree hunts. White would be nice and some system of getting an exposed trigger finger out that doesn't require taking the glove off. I've tried the knit wool ones but the get wet way too fast. Most hunting gloves on cabela's get reviews like, "Kept my hands warm in the coldest hunt I've ever been on. 25 degrees didn't even get my hands cold." Heh... We don't wear gloves when it is that warm!

Let me know if you guys have any products that have worked well for you.

Thanks!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I have not tried them, but a good buddy has been using them for years, they're a battery powered glove that bikers wear. The battery pack is in put into the inside pocket of your coat and there is a cord that runs the length of each arm and plugs into the glove. The gloves allow you to move your hands and feel. I think he got his at a Harley Davison Store. They were not cheap. I can ask him what brand he has.

I use a lot of silk and silk/wool blends along with wool liners in leather lined gloves.

xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

'Heavy' wool,not the usual crap sold,gloves with chemical warmers.Shoot with them on.Not sure how you are getting em wet at -5 unless you are pissing on em.


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a white pair of cabelas brand and I love them! I hunt full moon coyotes all winter and they work very well. I have hunted -25 actual air temp. Wind chills of -35. They are good. I wear a greyish wool looking glove on my shooting hand and use the Cabelas glove on my left hand. The main thing is to avoid cotton. And I mean all cotton. When its -25 I don't have a single thread of it on. It holds moisture like a sponge. The reason I don't wear the Cabelas glove on my shooting hand is my trigger pull on my coyote rifle is a little less than a pound. So a thick glove isn't a good idea.


----------



## kflan22 (Jan 23, 2011)

I wear big leather mittens that are easily put on or thrown off with one free hand. This has been the best compromise for me as no gloves feels completely comfortable to shoot in, or are warm enough for me. I also throw the mit off when I'm calling.


----------

